# Officer Safety Videos/Pictures



## zipperhead_cop (15 Dec 2009)

I thought I'd start this as a resource for whomever might need/want the info.  There are a lot of good videos and information with regards to officer safety but they make the rounds then drop away.  If anyone has something they want to share lets drop them in here. 
I would ask that we keep the discussion to a minimum _in this thread_ in the interest of making it easier to browse the thread and find stuff, much like some of the news threads that just provide info.  We can always start a separate thread with regards to a particular video or topic if you want to get into it in detail.  

Here are a couple to start it off.  A really good shooting video that clearly displays how things can flip in a heart beat.  It is also a good one for discussion, since it looks like the initial officer who gets shot at was combat ineffective after the initial salvo. 

http://www.fox4kc.com/videobeta/watch/?watch=3cd5e0d7-530f-4f3e-91cf-5c02c64565c3&src=front
News article with it:  http://www.ksdk.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=191535

Here as well, a good one to watch when you think you know the subject you are dealing with.  Complacency kills.  Note:  the woman goes right under the officers vest:

http://matzav.com/video-palestinian-woman-stabs-israeli-soldier

Don't think that couldn't happen here either.  

Stay safe, folks.

(It would appear that there are no topics with stickies on them in this area.  Might I request this be pinned so it can be easily found for future posts?  Thanks!)


----------



## medaid (15 Dec 2009)

I think that's the main problem ZC is that most members do have that "It'll never happen up here" mentality. That's what gets people killed, and that's the exact mindset why most of the Canadian LEA progress so much slower then the States.

We don't have as many call outs for Active Shooter, or actual officer down calls either in comparison to our US counterparts. 

The knife vs vest thing is something I constantly stress, that any good knife fighter would go for the uncovered areas. EVERYONE is a knife expert.


----------



## FastEddy (15 Dec 2009)

Yes, the video's are just a sample of the Dangers LEO's, Security and Correction Officers face every day.

But what I find disturbing, is the comments of viewers of the Security Officer Stabbing. My God are people so blind or stupid.

Just a point of fact, the position of the Camera, the angle of  the shot and the height of the shot, clearly indicates that its a mounted Security Camera. or it was taken by a nine foot tall person who anticipated the event.

This Security Tape was clearly rephotographed on a Monitor or TV by a hand held camera, resulting in the appearance and movement  that the original was taken by a hand held camera, also the back ground sounds which are not related to the Video. Very few Security Cameras are equipped with sound. There are acceptions to that rule.

The Security Guards performed accordingly, Subduing the Perpetrator and disarming her, not providing medical assistance to their Comrade. (not that they could, allowing the Perp. to inflict further injury or attack another Guard.

Cheers.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Feb 2010)

This one is a tough one to watch.  This lone officer is dealing with either a druged up individual or an insane one.  Or both.  But you can see that the officers failure to take charge of the situation early on emboldens the bad guy to make more and more violent advances.  In the end, the bad guy determines how this engagement ends.  
If you can't take a life to save your own or someone elses, you need to move along into another career.  

http://www.ignatius-piazza-front-sight.com/2010/01/18/ignatius-piazza-stop-screaming-start-shooting/#video

Home at the end of shift.  Always, no exceptions.


----------



## mariomike (9 Feb 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> If you can't take a life to save your own or someone elses, you need to move along into another career.



I remember watching an episode of "Police Story". It must have been 35 years ago. Anyway, it was about a plainclothes Detective ( they never said LAPD, but as Joseph Wambaugh was technical advisor, that's who it must have been ) assigned to the Holdup Squad. They would stake out supermarkets etc waiting for the inevitable to happen. As a result, sometimes he shot criminals. As the ( figurative ) notches on his gun increased, the Department - although proud of his good work - also became somewhat concerned because to the cop-haters, it looked like they had a Detective with a "Wyatt Earp Syndrome" ( as they called it in the show, IIRC ). He was "over his quota" so to speak, except in this case, it wasn't traffic tickets.
So, they sent him to the company shrink. The brain specialist found him to be normal. He was just doing his job. However, due to political pressure, the Department put him back in uniform and sent him to the quietest Division in the city, for a "rest".
As I recall, the story ends when he gets called as backup ( he was a Supervisor ), when it was time to use his gun he froze! Everyone was mad as heck at him. 
Apparently, this was caused by all the doubt that had been put into him for shooting so many crooks!


----------



## SocialyDistorted (18 Feb 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> This one is a tough one to watch.  This lone officer is dealing with either a druged up individual or an insane one.  Or both.  But you can see that the officers failure to take charge of the situation early on emboldens the bad guy to make more and more violent advances.  In the end, the bad guy determines how this engagement ends.
> If you can't take a life to save your own or someone elses, you need to move along into another career.
> 
> http://www.ignatius-piazza-front-sight.com/2010/01/18/ignatius-piazza-stop-screaming-start-shooting/#video
> ...



I'm no LEO, but even as a civilian, that would have been over long before if that was me


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Feb 2010)

SocialyDistorted said:
			
		

> I'm no LEO, but even as a civilian, that would have been over long before if that was me



Really?  You've been trained to take a life then have you?  You've come under effective fire and you know how you'd react?  You've come to terms with your mortality?  
I'm sure the officer _though_t he had the neccessary skills.  However, he couldn't bring them to bear when he needed too.  That ability doesn't just come to people (regardless of how rad they are at HALO or Tour Of Duty)

"*You will not rise to the occassion.  You will sink down into your training*" -- Col Grossman


----------



## ballz (18 Feb 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> This one is a tough one to watch.  This lone officer is dealing with either a druged up individual or an insane one.  Or both.  But you can see that the officers failure to take charge of the situation early on emboldens the bad guy to make more and more violent advances.  In the end, the bad guy determines how this engagement ends.
> If you can't take a life to save your own or someone elses, you need to move along into another career.
> 
> http://www.ignatius-piazza-front-sight.com/2010/01/18/ignatius-piazza-stop-screaming-start-shooting/#video
> ...



That one opened my eyes... holy curse words...



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Apparently, this was caused by all the doubt that had been put into him for shooting so many crooks!



In "On Killing" by the fellow quoted below, he talked about the important role awarding medals and decorations plays in a person's ability to live with their decision, a way of acknowledging they did the right thing even if they maybe don't feel that way. I would assume it goes the other way too.... Sad what they did to the fellow in your story.



			
				zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> "*You will not rise to the occassion.  You will sink down into your training*" -- Col Grossman



That's a keeper.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Apr 2010)

Here's one that goes for the good guys but only because God was on the officer's side.  How things can change in a heart beat.....

http://www.ravallirepublic.com/html_5fee0ea8-4750-11df-9e30-001cc4c03286.html

Apparently the first chamber that the hammer hit was a spent casing.  The bad guy wrecks his car at the end of the vid because he is dead.


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Apr 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Here's one that goes for the good guys but only because God was on the officer's side.  How things can change in a heart beat.....
> 
> http://www.ravallirepublic.com/html_5fee0ea8-4750-11df-9e30-001cc4c03286.html
> 
> Apparently the first chamber that the hammer hit was a spent casing.  The bad guy wrecks his car at the end of the vid because he is dead.



Good on em....  

I can safely say that when push comes to shove I know I can make the call.... I'm just thankful I've never had to... 

I cant Judge the Officer in the Earlier video for how he acted...  I wish he had made a choice earlier in the video to either go Hands on, or shoot earlier.... 

and this video is another perfect example of where a Taser could have been employed early on as the Subject was moving back towards his vehicle...    

Stay safe out there guys... 

The more videos I watch like this the less I can even comprehend second guessing you guys when it comes to a UoF situation....


----------



## zipperhead_cop (1 May 2010)

Tommy said:
			
		

> The more videos I watch like this the less I can even comprehend second guessing you guys when it comes to a UoF situation....



Thanks bro.  It's the difference of seeing a whole video, not just the part where the police need to step in.  Doubtless, if all anyone say was the shooting part of the video as the truck pulls away, they would wonder what it was about.  And others would feel perfectly justified in assuming the officer was shooting at the truck "because he was mad it was driving away"  :

But I guess that's why we get paid the big bucks.


----------



## medaid (5 May 2010)

Thought it would be time for me to share something in here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvlUcPmayPQ&feature=related

That is an example of what NOT to do. Despite the fact that the Sgt got a commendation for what he did do, he left his equipment open too many times, and the fact is that an individual in that situation should never have been handled by one lone officer. There are several shots where the suspect had his hands on the Sgt's duty belt, and any of his equipment, OC, baton, cuffs, even sidearm could have been taken. 

In a situation like this, it is best to wait for back up, and have more officers deal with an individual under the influence. It is also smart to employ several of his enforcement tools, i.e. baton and OC in order to subdue the individual from the outset. I will say that it would not have been justifiable for the individual to be shot with a sidearm, until such time as they got into the scuffle that you saw on the video. There were several instances where the Sgt was actually on the ground, which gives a LEO a disadvantage that we're all aware of. 

This is one instance where the employment of a TASER would also have helped along with an increased officer presence. Thoughts and comments? ZHC? WR?


----------



## J.J (5 May 2010)

Not sure why he confronted the subject, he could have perceived public safety concerns and felt he had to act or he did make a bad tactical decision.
There is no doubt that he could have used a taser, defensive baton or OC. There may other factors such as he doesn't have a taser or he knows that he is very sensitive to OC and knows it will affect him as much as the subject. The defensive baton is the proper intervention option, but some feel, why introduce a weapon to a fist fight. I know some have concerns about the baton getting taken away from them, but he should have used it.
The federal use of force model trying to disarm the officer is actually considered death and grievous bodily harm and the officer can use lethal force. I doubt anyone would, unless the subject actually did disarm them, not attempt to.
The moral of the story is I hate to Monday morning quarterback somebody when I wasn't there. There are way to many variables we may not be aware of.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (6 May 2010)

Yeah, I've seen that vid before somewhere.  Whoever put that one to Bruce Springsteen music monkeyed around with editting.  From what I recall when I first saw it, the officer is on his way to court hence no radio.  I think there was a purse snatching right in front of him and he went after the bad guy.  Nice that the douche nozzle filming is more content to watch than help.   
We don't see how this started, but that to me looks like an exhausted officer just trying to hang on.  Tactics have gone right out the window.  At one point he had him in a reverse headlock.  That is a perfect time to do an old school Jake the Snake DDT.  Those take the fight out of a guy right quick


----------



## Thompson_JM (7 May 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> ...That is a perfect time to do an old school Jake the Snake DDT....



I'm more of a Peoples Elbow kinda guy, but whatever gets him home to his family  ;D


----------



## mariomike (3 Jun 2010)

Metro's Finest:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=horlSLSfzZg&feature=fvsr


----------



## mariomike (14 Oct 2010)

No video this time, just a News Release:
http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/newsreleases/pdfs/19839.pdf

"Man faces three charges including disarming a peace officer: 

at approximately 2:52 a.m., police and ambulance responded to an unknown trouble call in the Lakeshore Boulevard West/Bathurst Street area,
− officers attended and located the above accused, who ran from police,
− a brief foot pursuit ensued, the accused stopped running and tripped an officer, causing her
to fall to the ground,
− a struggle ensued and the accused began pulling at the officer's handgun,
− the officer had to use both her hands to prevent the accused from taking her gun,
− a second police officer and a EMS paramedic assisted the officer in gaining control of the
accused, and placed him under arrest.

Just another night in 14 Division.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 Oct 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Just another night in 14 Division.



Hopefully, just another arsehat in ICU.


----------



## mariomike (16 Jul 2011)

This is a 1975 California Highway Patrol CHP training film about the deadliest incident in the history of California law enforcement, until it was equaled in 2009.
http://www.mefeedia.com/watch/27581823

One of the killers said, “They stopped us. We were ready; they weren’t."

California Highway Patrol: “An emotionally charged follow-up investigation followed the incident, but eventually led to a complete revision of procedures during high-risk and felony stops." 

Of the incident ( then ) California Governor Ronald Reagan said, "If anything worthwhile comes of this tragedy, it should be the realization by every citizen that often the only thing that stands between them and losing everything they hold dear is the man wearing a badge."


----------

